# Computer Monitor = Home Theater



## jaredplus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello!

I have a Dell U2311H monitor (http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=320-9271) - my goal is to connect my HDMI Sony DVD player to this monitor and play DVDs. Is this possible?

The monitor does not have an HDMI port but it does have a DisplayPort. I purchased a HDMI/DisplayPort adaptor but that did not work.

Any thoughts? Thanks!

- Jared


----------

